# first time modeling liz pinup/portrait



## pixilstudio (Dec 30, 2013)

CC welcome
thanks for stopping by
shot with alien bees and the 5d mark3   













Maybe there is a different pic from the set people might think is better? Let me know
To see the full set please visit liz -Model, Fashion and Glamour photography in Denver
Thank you for leaving a comment


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2013)

Thats not pinup https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...vDYOrhAed34DgBw&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=639


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 31, 2013)

While I would have to agree that "pinup" is, most often, something that evokes a 1940's sort of feel, I would also have to wonder why?

While I doubt I would view the OP's photos as "pinup", I have to wonder why something which looks more modern couldn't be "pinup".

Or is it something which can only be from that era, say, as "flapper" is only going to come out of the 1920's?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2013)

Ideas for Pin-Up Photo shoots


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 31, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Ideas for Pin-Up Photo shoots



Right, we know what most commonly constitutes "pinup".

The question for me is whether or not anything else can...


----------



## manaheim (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally off the cuff, here, but...

When I think about it, pinup evokes "sexy and mature with some innocence".  So... a woman sitting scandalously in her underwear with a tattoo doesn't evoke pinup for me. It evokes "Hey, sexy chick in her bra!"

I think some of the pinups were more scantily dressed- and I think that for the time period it was probably as evocative as a woman in her bra would be now- maybe more so- but because of my modern sensibilities those sexy images have a very different feel.

Just some thoughts... *shrug*


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 31, 2013)

I think that guy Welcome to My Website  Robert Alvarado would disagree


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2013)

In regards the actual pictures posted:

I like number 1; it evokes an incredible sense of intimacy, the look on her face is sensual without cheap sexiness.

#2 is much less appealing. Her face is darker than her body, her head is sitting on her shoulders with no neck visible, two colors of underwear are discordant, the tattoos aren't used as part of the pose and so that looks careless but, most of all her legs are folded back and thus look chunky and unappealing.  
My guess is that, with a better pose and some other things looked after, this subject would be incredibly 'pin-up'able


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2013)

pixilstudio said:


> I think that guy Welcome to My Website  Robert Alvarado would disagree




He can disagree all he wants and there is quite a difference between yours and his


----------

